# SVS SB13 Ultra vs PSA (S3000i or XS30se)



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Considering purchase of one of these fine houserockers SVS13SB Ultra, PSA S3000i or PSA XS30se. Interested in decent sound level at lowest extension my small 13x9ft x8ft high room will sustain. I've auditioned the SB13u and am impressed with it's low frequency performance, but now want more. Anyone have direct experience comparing any of these subs (even if it's just the two PSA's against each other?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Lou, I run dual XS30s and they are absolutely phenomenal subs...my room is 17x14x8...and with room gain I've measured them hitting down to about 12 or 13Hz before roll off. Never heard the slightest bit of hesitation from them during playback. Once dialed-in and EQed the are incredibly smooth.


Wish I had direct comparisons to make for you...I'm sure comparable models from SVS and PSA will perform similarly. Really can't go wrong with either brand. Does seem like your room size is ripe for a sealed sub. Have you tried talking with Tom Vodhanel? You can chat with him directly on PSA's website.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Hi Todd! Many thanks for the input. Even if not a direct comparison, I enjoy learning. Yes, spoke with Ed and ruled out ported styles. I haven't asked him this particular question yet, but he has been working with me to try and solve early roll-off of the the SB13u. I was interested to see if anyone noticed a difference between the subs regarding extreme low-f playback, but I suspect it won't make a difference in my particular room until I uncover root cause. Just trying to get ahead of the game by entertaining the idea that brute force can overcome the anomaly, but I don't expect to be successful if it's anything like trying to lift a deep null with EQ. I'm starting to derail this thread, so if you like, you can follow my progress here starting around Post #81, or here starting at Post #68.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you thought about integrating a second SB13u and having the two work in concert...placed in different areas of the room?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sadly don't have enough funds for 2nd sub. Also, alternate locations are as limited as its low frequency response.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll throw in another vote for the XS30se. I have two running in a room the same size as Todd's and I have no desire to upgrade. They offer the depth you are looking for.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

Lou,
If you haven't already, you might work your way thru this thread at AVS. The OP's situation is different than yours but there's alot of good info presented along the way. Now it does get off track a time or two, and gets a little testy here and there, but it does help one figure some things out sub-wise. it should give you some decent comparison data for the PSA subs you're interested in. Better ice down a 6-pack atleast and find a comfortable chair...

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...sa-v1500-vs-s3000i-my-big-room-challenge.html

Good luck finding the Red October.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

They both have free return shipping, do they not? If I were you, I would order both subs and keep whichever one I liked the most.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Well I think I've got the pocket change laying around. Let me make a few phone calls. :R
Seriously now, we were just talking in the other thread about "shooting the engineer and getting on with the project." Surely I must be getting closer to that stage! I think I'll order the S3000i. Maybe its dual 15's will provide a brute-force approach into the subsonic region. You're right: won't know until I try.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

480dad said:


> Lou,
> If you haven't already, you might work your way thru this thread at AVS.... ...Good luck finding the Red October.


Thanks for the reference, and I'll be sure not break HTS rules by starting a discussion there. Made it 20% through so far today. Enlightening stuff. You'll know when I find The October because you'll hear shouts of joy (and depth charges in your part of the state, too).


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

That's funny! I'm being depth charged in u-571 right now! This soundtrack(DTS) is surprisingly loud at -23. Been awhile I guess.


----------



## 480dad (Jan 22, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> That's funny! I'm being depth charged in u-571 right now! This soundtrack(DTS) is surprisingly loud at -23. Been awhile I guess.


I watched it last night. First time with the new subs. Had stuff rattling I didn't know could rattle. Try Fury if you haven't, it'll loosen your fillings too. Subs are just way cool:T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

480dad said:


> I watched it last night. First time with the new subs. Had stuff rattling I didn't know could rattle. Try Fury if you haven't, it'll loosen your fillings too. Subs are just way cool:T


 Good subs make all of the difference in the viewing experience.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

480dad said:


> I watched it last night. First time with the new subs. Had stuff rattling I didn't know could rattle. Try Fury if you haven't, it'll loosen your fillings too. Subs are just way cool:T


 yeah, there were a few times I thought I even smelled diesel in the room! The tanks are great.


JBrax said:


> Good subs make all of the difference in the viewing experience.


 You sho got dat right!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

480dad said:


> I watched it last night. First time with the new subs. Had stuff rattling I didn't know could rattle. Try Fury if you haven't, it'll loosen your fillings too. Subs are just way cool:T


I'll try "Fury" if you try some duct tape for those rattles (haha) 



willis7469 said:


> yeah, there were a few times I thought I even smelled diesel in the room! The tanks are great. You sho got dat right!


Vin Diesel wasn't in that movie!? I so much want to test it out, but don't want to wear it out. Gotta find some bass test scenes from flicks I don't mind watching too many times. Anyway.... saving "Fury" for after I've got my new sub (not picked yet). Also like to have it dialed-in first. Obsess, compulse, obsess, convulse!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

480dad said:


> ....Better ice down a 6-pack at least and find a comfortable chair....


Samson and Hercules? _Dual_ PSA V1500's? And now refreshments!
480Dad... you are living the dream!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Todd Anderson said:


> Lou, I run dual XS30s and they are absolutely phenomenal subs...my room is 17x14x8...and with room gain I've measured them hitting down to about 12 or 13Hz before roll off.





Peter Loeser said:


> I'll throw in another vote for the XS30se....


So many votes for the XS30! I didn't realize it has _dual_ 15" drivers. Not trying to second-guess the design or PSA's expertise; just concerned that integration would be harder than for a single-driver style. Any thoughts? If much harder, I may stick with a single driver variety, as my subwoofer set-up talents are limited.


----------



## csnow (Jun 27, 2015)

I have (2) s3000i and was a current (2) PB13 Ultra owner. The s3000 is a better sub across the board. I also can't recommend Tom/PSA enough from a customer service standpoint. I am a newb here, but I was a regular over at AVS but I can't deal with the mods there anymore.

Chris


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm definately have an eye raised for PSA. Somehow I invested in a HSU sub to start with and many say to just add a second and be done with it. I wouldn't mind swapping to dual 3000i which has tons of power and dual 15" each.

I may just pick up a second HSU and try it out see how I like it and then if I want to upgrade then move to DUAL T-18s. Would be the better upgrade path.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Talley said:


> I'm definately have an eye raised for PSA. Somehow I invested in a HSU sub to start with and many say to just add a second and be done with it. I wouldn't mind swapping to dual 3000i which has tons of power and dual 15" each.
> 
> I may just pick up a second HSU and try it out see how I like it and then if I want to upgrade then move to DUAL T-18s. Would be the better upgrade path.


I don't know enough about subs to help you make a call, but I'd like to upgrade to just a single PSA 3000i. I saw one up close once and it had a commanding presence. I think that's my nickname for them now: _The Presence_. :bigsmile: 
Anyway, I can only dream of the performance added by two of those machines! Woooo Hoooo!


----------



## csnow (Jun 27, 2015)

BlueRockinLou said:


> I don't know enough about subs to help you make a call, but I'd like to upgrade to just a single PSA 3000i. I saw one up close once and it had a commanding presence. I think that's my nickname for them now: _The Presence_. :bigsmile:
> Anyway, I can only dream of the performance added by two of those machines! Woooo Hoooo!


You will be very pleased with the 3000i. The 3600 is getting rave user reviews as well.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

csnow said:


> You will be very pleased with the 3000i. The 3600 is getting rave user reviews as well.


Turns out both of those are way way way too much for my 13x9 foot room! One of these days.... (dream).

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

